# Only took 3 months to hate this,time to go



## Dunpokethebear (Jun 2, 2016)

I have been driving for Uber now and logged close to 600 trips over a few months. I felt pretty good about the experience up until I had incidents happen with riders either hitting my car,breaking or stealing things out of my car,confrontational riders and the last 2 final things was a Rider that put his feet up on my console breaking the Iphone cord I supplied for my Riders and also TOOK MY DRINK,chugged half of it and then spilled the rest all over a charging station/power inverter SHORTING IT OUT and all over my leather seats. 

This rider even had the audacity to mock and taunt me about taking my drink and spilling it and then proceeded to try and insult me about my age and race. 
I cleaned up the mess and immediately reported it to Uber IN GREAT DETAIL and went on to make more runs and a few runs later another woman I picked up spilled an alcoholic fruit drink all over my back seat,this time the mess was huge and dried on top my leather by the time I got her where she was going. and there was so much of it that it spilled on the window switch shorting that out and going underneath the seat. 
Later I had to remove the seat and clean it up,take my door apart to fix the window switch and shampoo all of the booze out of my carpet and soak the leather seat to get the dried fruit off of it so my car no longer smelled like a bar sink. 
It was the busy memorial day weekend and I was completely out of the game by 5pm on Sunday missing the entire super busy rush that day and the next because my seats had to dry. I took very detailed Pictures AND video of both of these incidents and explained everything in great detail and I requested payment for damages and my lost fares expecting to get reimbursed.

All Uber ACTUALLY did was fight me for days to not pay me for damages. EVERY time someone would respond it was a new person and none of them even knew what was going on. 
It was very apparent in my opinion from there responses that they WERE NOT EVEN reading what I wrote or looking at the pictures and my request to speak to a supervisor was ignored.

I only was convinced to drive for uber with my very nice car because of literature on their website and app assures new drivers they will compensate you FOR BOTH DAMAGES AND RIDES LOST DUE TO DAMAGES and that simply IS NOT TRUE. they fought me tooth in nail to give me partial payment on one claim and none on the other.
They kept saying they needed receipts and pictures and I kept sending them with the same requests coming back every time from a new person at their support center that had no idea what was going on and did not even bother reading the complaints before responding to me,they all where very generic in response.
Then someone finally responded telling me to go to a body shop to get an estimate of my inverter and phone cord which is ridiculous because thats not even anything in the rhelm of what an autobody shop does and these are not body shop items. 
Essentially they wanted me to waste MORE of my time (already up to about 30 hours with everything up to this point) and then have me waste a body shops time to make me look like an utter fool.

I have been a fleet manager and a great one with lots of commendations and praise and It is very apparent in my professional opinion that whoever is doing fleet management or looking over the drivers has NO IDEA WHATSOEVER WHAT THEY ARE DOING
Either that or they are doing it on purpose to keep driver claims at minimum.
I have chatted with alot of other drivers in my area and this seems to be the norm which I find very sad.
Nothing good lasts forever!


----------



## Leftright? (Mar 11, 2016)

Sounds like ya had an ez night lol


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Dunpokethebear said:


> TOOK MY DRINK,chugged half of it and then spilled the rest all over a charging station/power inverter SHORTING IT OUT and all over my leather seats. ... a few runs later another woman I picked up spilled an alcoholic fruit drink all over my back seat


Really!! What's with all these open drinks and open containers? Are you crazy? Solo cup = drive bye for me and I think most drivers. If this story is not total BS you really are in need a great deal of mocking and insulting. I am not being confrontational; just saying WTF?


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Dunpokethebear said:


> I have been driving for Uber now and logged close to 600 trips over a few months. I felt pretty good about the experience up until I had incidents happen with riders either hitting my car,breaking or stealing things out of my car,confrontational riders and the last 2 final things was a Rider that put his feet up on my console breaking the Iphone cord I supplied for my Riders and also TOOK MY DRINK,chugged half of it and then spilled the rest all over a charging station/power inverter SHORTING IT OUT and all over my leather seats.
> 
> This rider even had the audacity to mock and taunt me about taking my drink and spilling it and then proceeded to try and insult me about my age and race.
> I cleaned up the mess and immediately reported it to Uber IN GREAT DETAIL and went on to make more runs and a few runs later another woman I picked up spilled an alcoholic fruit drink all over my back seat,this time the mess was huge and dried on top my leather by the time I got her where she was going. and there was so much of it that it spilled on the window switch shorting that out and going underneath the seat.
> ...


Quick question, how did you submit the pictures?

I had an incedent and tried emailing, apparently they never got the pictures.

What i finally did was make a collage of the pictures, with an app. Then uploded them through the partner app. Thay did the trick for me.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

WTF are you letting people drink alcohol in your car for. I dont let any passenger drink anything but water in my car. If they have a problem with that im sure some other dumbshit will pick them up.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Dunpokethebear said:


> I have been driving for Uber now and logged close to 600 trips
> 
> I only was convinced to drive for uber with my very nice car because of literature on their website


I know how you feel. I invested my life savings in Enron because this stripper said it was a good deal.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Dunpokethebear said:


> I have been driving for Uber now and logged close to 600 trips over a few months. I felt pretty good about the experience up until I had incidents happen with riders either hitting my car,breaking or stealing things out of my car,confrontational riders and the last 2 final things was a Rider that put his feet up on my console breaking the Iphone cord I supplied for my Riders and also TOOK MY DRINK,chugged half of it and then spilled the rest all over a charging station/power inverter SHORTING IT OUT and all over my leather seats.
> 
> This rider even had the audacity to mock and taunt me about taking my drink and spilling it and then proceeded to try and insult me about my age and race.
> I cleaned up the mess and immediately reported it to Uber IN GREAT DETAIL and went on to make more runs and a few runs later another woman I picked up spilled an alcoholic fruit drink all over my back seat,this time the mess was huge and dried on top my leather by the time I got her where she was going. and there was so much of it that it spilled on the window switch shorting that out and going underneath the seat.
> ...


There is no "fleet manager" because they claim they are a technology, NOT a transportation company.

They just leave you in the hands of incompetent foreign CSRs and wear you down to a nub.

Then they wear the nub down.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I know how you feel. I invested my life savings in Enron because this stripper said it was a good deal.


Yeah, my coke dealer got me into it...


----------



## HERR_UBERMENSCH (Jun 3, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> There is no "fleet manager" because they claim they are a technology, NOT a transportation company.
> 
> They just leave you in the hands of incompetent foreign CSRs and wear you down to a nub.
> 
> Then they wear the nub down.


Wish I could get someone to wear my nub down


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Dunpokethebear said:


> Riders and also TOOK MY DRINK,chugged half of it.


At that point I would have pulled over immediately and told the pax in no uncertain terms to GTF out of my car. Ratings or no ratings, you can't allow pax to disrespect you or your vehicle. Kick them out at the first opportunity. If they look like they've got a bad attitude before you start the trip, cancel and leave them standing on the curb.


----------



## ziliano (May 22, 2016)

PoorBasterd said:


> If they look like they've got a bad attitude before you start the trip, cancel and leave them standing on the curb.


THIS^^ lol

I had to cancel on a rude, attitude-having, entitled pax just yesterday! I get the ping, accept, and txt pax as usual: "hello, I'm on my way". I arrive at the location (local college) and the security gaurd tells me that uber/Lyft pickups after 5pm must be done at the gate entrance.

So I called pax -

Me (friendly, customer service tone): "hey, how's it going? This is your uber driver. I'm here at the gate, security isn't letting me in....".

Pax (with a condescending tone): "uh, did you tell them that you were coming to pickup an employee?"

Me: "oh, well I didn't know you were an employee. I just told him that I was an uber driver and that I was here to pick someone up"

Pax: "well, that's why I sent you a text message..."

Me: "I'm sorry, you know driving and all.. I didn't even see your txt message"

Pax (interrupts me mid-sentence): "yeaaah, well tell them you're going to the 1000 building...."

Me: "ok you know what, ok.. Ok, alrighty bye bye"

And then I cancelled. Hung around in the same area for a while and got another ping from same pax.. Didn't realize it was the same pax until after accepting. Cancelled again. I refuse to start a trip with an already upset pax. What's the point? Earn $4 or $5 and receive a negative rating?!?


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

ziliano said:


> THIS^^ lol
> 
> I had to cancel on a rude, attitude-having, entitled pax just yesterday! I get the ping, accept, and txt pax as usual: "hello, I'm on my way". I arrive at the location (local college) and the security gaurd tells me that uber/Lyft pickups after 5pm must be done at the gate entrance.
> 
> ...


Pax should know by now that they don't have to summon an Uber 15 - 20 ahead of time like a taxi. He should have either gone to the gate first or at least have the decency to let the guard know first. You did the right thing by cancelling him.


----------



## Uberbrethren (Feb 25, 2016)

ziliano said:


> THIS^^ lol
> 
> I had to cancel on a rude, attitude-having, entitled pax just yesterday! I get the ping, accept, and txt pax as usual: "hello, I'm on my way". I arrive at the location (local college) and the security gaurd tells me that uber/Lyft pickups after 5pm must be done at the gate entrance.
> 
> ...


Hi Ziliano, You did the right thing and thought through it perfectly. Unfortunately, there are some chumps out there - and it looks like the person you got paired with consecutively is one of them. Whenever I cancel on someone, I always try to log off right away because I have been paired with them again on several occasions. It is esp. tough when you cancel because they don't have car seats for their toddlers. Best,


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Dunpokethebear said:


> I have been driving for Uber now and logged close to 600 trips over a few months. I felt pretty good about the experience up until I had incidents happen with riders either hitting my car,breaking or stealing things out of my car,confrontational riders and the last 2 final things was a Rider that put his feet up on my console breaking the Iphone cord I supplied for my Riders and also TOOK MY DRINK,chugged half of it and then spilled the rest all over a charging station/power inverter SHORTING IT OUT and all over my leather seats.
> 
> This rider even had the audacity to mock and taunt me about taking my drink and spilling it and then proceeded to try and insult me about my age and race.
> I cleaned up the mess and immediately reported it to Uber IN GREAT DETAIL and went on to make more runs and a few runs later another woman I picked up spilled an alcoholic fruit drink all over my back seat,this time the mess was huge and dried on top my leather by the time I got her where she was going. and there was so much of it that it spilled on the window switch shorting that out and going underneath the seat.
> ...


I would have brought one from Wal Mart to a friend's body shop and had him write up a ,$500.00 estimate for the charger ,with a $250.00 labor fee to plug it in.


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

Take uber to small claims court, it is ridiculously easy to file. In reality you will be taking the pax to court and uber will have to release their info which they absolutely hate to do at which point they will very likely settle any damages. Done.


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> WTF are you letting people drink alcohol in your car for. I dont let any passenger drink anything but water in my car. If they have a problem with that im sure some other dumbshit will pick them up.


I was that dumbshit. The more I do Uber, the more of an asshole I become. And I'm okay with that.


----------



## JapanFour (Mar 8, 2016)

Uber_duber said:


> I was that dumbshit. The more I do Uber, the more of an asshole I become. And I'm okay with that.


people call you an asshole because its a tactical misinterpretation of being assertive and having rules when it comes to your possessions, and they think it will persuade you into bending your rules. You're not an asshole, you're an adult.


----------



## Uber_duber (Jan 18, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> people call you an asshole because its a tactical misinterpretation of being assertive and having rules when it comes to your possessions, and they think it will persuade you into bending your rules. You're not an asshole, you're an adult.


I proudly proclaim my asshole card.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JapanFour said:


> WTF are you letting people drink alcohol in your car for. I dont let any passenger drink anything but water in my car. If they have a problem with that im sure some other dumbshit will pick them up.


Yeah pretty certain if you're in an open container state you could get a huge ticket and or fine if you were caught for this.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber_duber said:


> I proudly proclaim my asshole card.


After almost 5K rides I'm pretty much of an asshole too if anything starts going south. I'm getting good at collecting cancellation fees for things like trying to bring drinks in or wanting to play clown car.


----------



## Ringo (Jul 2, 2016)

As soon as I get redispatched to my job for the past 20 years I'm calling it quits, rather draw unemployment than feed this uber pig between gigs, I'll get my contractors license for next summer instead of this crap.


----------

